# Gay Social Groups



## jenkins504 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi
Myself and partner will be coming to spain soon, and just wondering if there are any social groups that meet for gay people.
We are aware of the different gay scenes in spain, but these can not always provide a base to find friendships, so a group would be nice. If anyone has any information it would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a Scottish dancing group near us, they seem to have a fairly gay old time, especially doing the Gordons  
Any use?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jenkins504 said:


> Hi
> Myself and partner will be coming to spain soon, and just wondering if there are any social groups that meet for gay people.
> We are aware of the different gay scenes in spain, but these can not always provide a base to find friendships, so a group would be nice. If anyone has any information it would be appreciated thank you.



Depends where in spain you go. There are a fair few gay brits around that I know - there are a few on this forum who regularly post, so they may help. I think the gay people I know integrate and become the same as everyone else socially, cos actually they are???!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, my partner and I are probably well past your age group......but we have made literally dozens of friends, including gay couples, through 'normal' social activities.....joining an animal rescue charity, a political party, ordinary things like that.

There are, I'm told, some very gay-friendly towns and cities in Spain...Sitges, Barcelona and Torremolinos which has a large number of venues for a gay old night out. 

What I really like about Spain, from the point of view of a gay woman in a thirty-two year partnership, is that no-one is remotely interested in the precise nature of our relationship, as was also the case in Prague where we lived but rarely so in the UK, where people seem to feel a need to put you in a 'category'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Depends where in spain you go. There are a fair few gay brits around that I know - there are a few on this forum who regularly post, so they may help. I think the gay people I know integrate and become the same as everyone else socially, cos actually they are???!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


As you know, I agree with your last sentence, Jo...but when I was younger it was good to have venues where you could 'be yourself'.....to dance, let your hair down...and there are still far too few places apart from gay clubs and pubs where you can do that without getting at best ridiculed or at worst beaten up.


----------

